# She milks nice and makes lots of milk but look at her udder attachment



## freedomfrom4 (Nov 4, 2009)

Is that the worst udder attachment you have ever seen? She is a very high producing doe who milks and has 3 babies on her. Easy milker, but look at that poor udder.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Ouch


----------



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow. Yep, I've seen a few of those, why is it that those are the ridiculously high producers? I had an Alpine cross doe like this only her udder was much much longer and then she had really long pendulous teats. Poor girl... she dragged it and ripped it on everything.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow! That is quite an attachment. I swear it is nature's way of helping some of these goats so that we keep them since she is milking so well.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

That's about as bad as I've seen!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yikes, and her teats point straight out too. Poor thing. How many hours post-milking was this shot taken?


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Nov 4, 2009)

She is dam raising triplets and the guy has weaned off milking her so she just has the kids nursing now


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I had a Nubian like that. I swear her udder was held onto her body by skin only. It was a huge udder, she milked a ton. That thing would get to swinging when she walked and I swore it was going to knock her off balance! Her teats pointed to the outside too, but they milked easily and her milk was so tasty and rich. I always made sure to breed her to a nice udder buck and none of her daughters had horrible udders. He sons were all wethered before they left.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Nov 4, 2009)

Her breeder says that it is due to her high milk production and her having so many babies on her for several lactations and that she was not uddered up?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have had and seen worse. She simply doesn't have any attachments to hold that amount of milk up. Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

uh-huh, have even had one here like that, not for long though .
Tam


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

My very first goat ever had an udder like that. She was a spanish nubian cross and she was so wild you couldn't milk her. She'd run and her udder would get all tangled up in her pasterns. Yes, her pasterns. :/


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, if she is making lots of milk, maybe she could be bred to make some nice boer x meat kids. Or maybe she could be a good nurse goat for orphans?


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep - that's pretty bad. Using our breed standard has brought many positive changes to dairy goats and has eliminated most of these kinds of udders. Keeping the best and culling the rest will bring improvement for your herd.


----------



## chell20013 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a boer cross like that, and she gives a ton of milk. Easy milker too. Thank goodness she has really long legs.
I also have a really short-legged lamancha like that. When she runs, her udder flops from side to side and actually slaps her sides. She needs a good support bra.....


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

When the deep udder fills up with milk, they look really nice and FULL of a LOT of milk but milked out they look deflated and sagging :/ seems to get worse with age too, however I saw a Boer once that was literly kicking her udder out of the way on the dirt and her udder looked like a football with a cord. I asked the lady what it was (I was new to goats) and she said it was her udder :O , I really would have put the doe down tho as that was the very worst one I have ever seen and I am sure that horrid udder was passed on to her doeling does ,UGH!


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Bella Star said:


> When the deep udder fills up with milk, they look really nice and FULL of a LOT of milk but milked out they look deflated and sagging :/ seems to get worse with age too, however I saw a Boer once that was literly kicking her udder out of the way on the dirt and her udder looked like a football with a cord. I asked the lady what it was (I was new to goats) and she said it was her udder :O , I really would have put the doe down tho as that was the very worst one I have ever seen and I am sure that horrid udder was passed on to her doeling does ,UGH!


I have yet to hear a justification for that I can buy... meat goat or not.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

It's definitely a fallacy that a big producer has to have an udder like that! My 4000# plus milkers all have "E" mammary systems!

Sorry, I couldn't keep one of those no matter how well she milked -- now I might would breed her to an excellent buck, keep a daughter and go from there! A good buck can change an udder like this in one generation...


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

At least it's not dragging in the dirt, and looks high enough to get a bucket under. I've got an 8 year old doe with a beautiful mammary that sits high and is still pretty tight, and she's had triplets at least and has been a fairly heavy milker.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Well,for sure the doe above is a swinger but how old is she ? She must be older and I bet her udder looks better when she has milk in it but still her attachment is bad so I would cull her if she was mine .


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Nov 4, 2009)

She is 4 I think. 2nd or 3rd freshning


----------



## Rosesgoats (Apr 22, 2011)

I have an Alpine with a massive udder. Her teats hang down around her ankles. She hits me with it when she walks. Luckily her daughter has a beautiful udder with nice long teats, good attachment, and a more normal size. Thank goodness for a good buck when that breeding happened!


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

she was likely bred for MILK and milk only. Tastes good, lots of it? check! check! and that's as far as they care  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Creamers (Apr 4, 2011)

Poor thing! I've seen worse though!


----------

